# SONY Corp. SNE:US?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Got a "hot tip" today, from Electronics Dept. Mgr at my local Wal-Mart. The Sony PlayStation VR (virtual reality) thingys are going to be the hot items this Xmas. (those things are freakin' expensive "toys"!!)
Time to buy in on SNE? Closed Friday (OC 14) at $32.89.


----------



## MoneyB (Oct 22, 2016)

I heard playstations are 70+% of all of Sony profits. I personally dont' think VR will be a huge hit. It's not worth $500 to play hour long games of motion sickness. Lets not forget this is Sony VR 1.0 with many more in the future to come which will likely be bigger hits than this one. Costs more to make with less guaranteed sales. Not enough game Devs making the leap... just yet


----------

